# Raven Concealment Systems pocket clip for 1" lights



## 880arm (Jan 13, 2014)

I had considered getting one of the Raven Concealment Systems pocket clips designed for the SureFire P and G series lights but never got around to buying one. However, after reading Kestrel's great write-up on a Low light / Night fire class I decided to try one out. The clip arrived Friday and I have been very pleased with it so far.




The clip is made of high-strength spring steel and features a removable O-ring which can be used to aid in gripping the light and also act as a sort of finger lanyard. This feature allows the light hand to be used for another task, such as reloading a weapon, without having to set the light down or stow it somewhere. 

Unlike some rings, such as the SureFire lanyard ring, the clip actually has a small gap in its circumference to allow the installation and removal of the O-ring. Also unlike the SF ring, the RCS clip actually grips the body of the light and will not spin freely, regardless of whether or not it is secured by the tailcap. It is still possible to rotate the clip but it has done a reasonable job so far of staying in place. Because the clip installs between the tailcap and the body it is possible that some "twisty" style tailcaps may not work in constant-on mode.

One of my favorite things about the clip is that it will work just as well on many other lights that have 1" bodies, regardless of the manufacturer. Naturally I had to try it out on a bunch of different lights and even wrote a mini-review of the clip.

That brings me to the point of this thread - I know there are a lot of CPF members who own this clip and use it on a variety of lights but I have never seen a listing of all the lights it is compatible (or incompatible) with. I thought it would be a good idea to pull this information together in one thread as a service to anyone considering the clip. Share your experiences with the clip and I will add them to the list!

I will start off with my observations. Most of these are based upon a sample size of one so I wouldn't be surprised to hear of someone having different results than what I observed.

Elzetta Bravo (Rotary Switch) - Fits but works in momentary only

Elzetta Bravo (Click Switch) - Fits with no issues

Elzetta Bravo (High/Low Switch) - Fits with no issues

Elzetta Charlie (Rotary Switch) - Fits but works in momentary only

Elzetta Charlie (Click Switch) - Fits with no issues

Elzetta Charlie (High/Low Switch) - Fits with no issues

Klarus XT-11 - Fits with no issues

Malkoff MD2 - Fits with no issues

Streamlight ProTac HL - Does not fit

SureFire 6P "Original" - Fits with no issues (tested with Z41 and Z59 tailcaps)

SureFire 6PX-A (Tactical Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire 6PX-B (Clicky Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire 9P "Original" - Fits with no issues (tested with Z41 and Z59 tailcaps)

SureFire G2 Nitrolon - Fits but works in momentary only

SureFire G2X-A (Tactical Version) - Fits but works in momentary only

SureFire G2X-B (Clicky Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire P2X-A Fury (Tactical Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire P2X-B Fury (Clicky Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire P3X-A Fury (Tactical Version) - Fits with no issues

SureFire P3X-B Fury (Clicky Version) - Does not work. Possible workarounds include swapping clicky tailcaps with a P2X Fury (880arm) or using a Dremel to flatten the clip enough that the P3X tailcap can make electrical contact (dano)


----------



## 880arm (Jan 13, 2014)

SureFire "Original" P Series Lights




SureFire PX Series Lights



SureFire G Series Lights



Elzetta Lights


Malkoff MD2 and Klarus XT-11


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Conceptually, it's very similar to the Surefire "combat rings" -> the cigar grip + loop pattern. I know, but I can't think of a better description - do a Google search and you'll see what I mean.

In the other thread, good points were made about the dangers of using a split ring to duplicate the rubber ring in the Raven clip design.

But I want to figure out how to duplicate the rubber ring on an existing lanyard point.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm. Stormdrane did something similar with paracord, mentioned on his blog.

I must experiment!


----------



## 880arm (Jan 14, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Conceptually, it's very similar to the Surefire "combat rings" -> the cigar grip + loop pattern. I know, but I can't think of a better description - do a Google search and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> In the other thread, good points were made about the dangers of using a split ring to duplicate the rubber ring in the Raven clip design.
> 
> But I want to figure out how to duplicate the rubber ring on an existing lanyard point.



Agreed about the SureFire combat rings. They do offer some of the same benefits.

I believe the first "rings" were made of paracord and I think some variants of those used a short length of cord to connect a metal ring to a more standard lanyard ring.

Whatever method is used it should have some sort of breakaway feature to prevent nasty things from happening to your hand or finger.


----------



## dano (Jan 14, 2014)

The O ring is called a Tiger Ring, invented by firearms instructor Tiger Mcgee.

The clip will NOT work on a P3X with clickie. I used a Dremel, and flattened the clip until proper clearance was obtained for the tailcap to make electrical contact with the body.


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Interesting - CPF already has an (old) thread on the topic. The "field expedient" modification uses a small split ring to connect to the lanyard ring, then a rubber o-ring (or similar) attached to the split ring.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?170852-My-EDC-Defender-Lanyard-pictorial


----------



## 880arm (Jan 14, 2014)

dano said:


> The O ring is called a Tiger Ring, invented by firearms instructor Tiger Mcgee.
> 
> The clip will NOT work on a P3X with clickie. I used a Dremel, and flattened the clip until proper clearance was obtained for the tailcap to make electrical contact with the body.



Yes, I think the "Tiger Ring" was the first well known product like this but I think it had its origin with the paracord versions before that.

Thanks for confirming my experience with the P3X Clicky. It's interesting to note that it was the only clicky that did not work properly with the clip but it did work OK when I swapped tailcaps with a clicky Fury. I will update the original post accordingly.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 14, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Hmm. Stormdrane did something similar with paracord, mentioned on his blog.
> 
> I must experiment!



You might want to check out this old thread as well. Looks like "nightprowler" came up with a pretty good way to use a rubber O-ring (or actually 2 of them).

[EDIT] - Ummmmm never mind, I see you beat me to it :fail:



nightprowler said:


>


----------



## TMedina (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry! :nana:


----------



## TMedina (Jan 21, 2014)

Chris Costa (if you know the name) has just announced his own "Costa SwitchBack™ Tactical Flashlight Rings" in conjunction with Thyrm.

http://soldiersystems.net/2014/01/21/thyrm-costa-switchback-tactical-flashlight-rings/


----------



## dano (Jan 21, 2014)

When used on the Elzettas, the clip spins, so I wouldn't consider it secure. A small metal shim could probably fix that, i suppose.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I asked Raven about doing a version of this clip without the lanyard loop and they said they would consider it. No promises though.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 21, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Chris Costa (if you know the name) has just announced his own "Costa SwitchBack™ Tactical Flashlight Rings" in conjunction with Thyrm.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/2014/01/21/thyrm-costa-switchback-tactical-flashlight-rings/



Looks like that would provide a little more control when doing the "flip" due to the more rigid design. It's nice that they also have an option for the smaller E-series lights.



dano said:


> When used on the Elzettas, the clip spins, so I wouldn't consider it secure. A small metal shim could probably fix that, i suppose.



I wouldn't say it spins (as in moves freely) although it can certainly be turned. I have been carrying this configuration for over a week and it has done a good job of staying in place.


----------



## False Cast (Feb 1, 2014)

It's good to see positive reviews of these clips. I've been very happy with my Kydex items from Raven. I'll have to get a clip for my 6px. Thanks for the good thread.


----------



## 880arm (Feb 4, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Chris Costa (if you know the name) has just announced his own "Costa SwitchBack™ Tactical Flashlight Rings" in conjunction with Thyrm.
> 
> http://soldiersystems.net/2014/01/21/thyrm-costa-switchback-tactical-flashlight-rings/



I should have a couple of these to check out soon :rock:



False Cast said:


> It's good to see positive reviews of these clips. I've been very happy with my Kydex items from Raven. I'll have to get a clip for my 6px. Thanks for the good thread.



Thank you sir :thumbsup:

Have you used any of their Kydex modular light carriers? I'm curious how well they retain the light.


----------



## gsr (Apr 22, 2014)

I have two of these, one on a 6P, and one on a G2X Pro. They work, as stated above, and I think they are worth the money.


----------



## TatendaZim (Sep 2, 2014)

Edited


----------



## 880arm (Sep 2, 2014)

TatendaZim said:


> Thanks for the information on this thread. Here are a couple of videos I did about a DIY Tactical Flashlight Rings. Quick summary, bought an O-Ring Assortment from Harbor Freight ($7.99 - on sale) and pack of pack of #10 Lock Washers (less than $2.00) and I have enough material to make numerous Tactical Flashlight Rings for flashlights of various diameters . . .



:welcome:

Nice job with the rings and the videos. I really like using rings like this, not for tactical reasons but rather for the improved retention of the light. I use my lights in some inhospitable locations and I would hate to have one slip out of my hand!

I agree with your assessment of the two ring idea but I like how you're thinking "outside the box"!


----------



## TatendaZim (Sep 2, 2014)

Edited


----------



## TatendaZim (Dec 5, 2014)

Updated video for DIY tactical ring for your flashlight:



Here's a link to the O-ring assortment from Harbor Freight: http://www.harborfreight.com/382-piece-o-ring-assortment-67554.html


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 10, 2014)

Interesting.

:welcome:


----------



## JPA261 (Nov 29, 2015)

So, I went on Raven Concealment's website to purchase more of their light rings but it looks like it is no longer on their website. Before I send them an email, just wondering if anyone knew if they stopped producing these? If so, it is a shame cause it was a big hit. Thanks.


----------



## Tgrds (Dec 30, 2015)

JPA261 said:


> So, I went on Raven Concealment's website to purchase more of their light rings but it looks like it is no longer on their website. Before I send them an email, just wondering if anyone knew if they stopped producing these? If so, it is a shame cause it was a big hit. Thanks.



Yes just finished exchanging an e-mail with them about there pocket clips. They said they should be backup for sale on there website within the next three months if not sooner.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

Woohoo!!!

Great news.

I was just at their (fine) site recently and figured they were gone forever. 
I'll look again around ground hog day.

So versatile, those little clips.


----------

